# HCL about compatible Bluetoothdevices



## minimike (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi there,

Currently I'm searching a HCL about compatible Bluetoothdevices. I need to to buy for some boxes a Bluetooth USB Dongle/Stick. Is there a actual HCL somewhere available? I'm living in Germany and I want order this devices in Europe if they could running on FreeBSD.

best regards
Darko


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2011)

minimike said:
			
		

> Is there a actual HCL somewhere available?


Yep, http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/hardware.html


----------

